# 210bhp engine vs 225bhp engine



## MaKSiNG (Jan 22, 2003)

Does anybody know what Audi did to the S3 engine in order to squeeze an extra 15bhp from it?

Is the engine that powers the current S3 identical to the one in the TT225?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't know what they did, but I presume that the 210 was merely a de-tuned 225. :-/

I understand that the 225 in the S3 is the same as the 225 in the TT.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Does anybody know what Audi did to the S3 engine in order to squeeze an extra 15bhp from it?


The 15 bhp difference is purely down to different ECU mapping


----------



## MaKSiNG (Jan 22, 2003)

So the original S3 (210bhp) also had 2 intercoolers?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> So the original S3 (210bhp) also had 2 intercoolers?


Yes


----------

